

Tell HN: We'll write your lifecycle emails for you if you sign up for Userfox - pclark
https://www.userfox.com/blog/free-copywriting/

======
samsolomon
As a side note I love the logo. The fox as an envelope is perfect - especially
for this concept!

~~~
pclark
my buddy Sean Farrell did it. incredible work. incredible, see his portfolio:
<http://dribbble.com/brandclay/buckets>

he did this one - that we never used, but i felt like it had so much potential
that it sits on my desktop waiting for a usage - <http://cl.ly/MOYS>

------
peterjmag
FYI, your "Learn More & Sign Up" button links to <https://userfox.com/>, which
gives me a SSL cert mismatch error. <https://www.userfox.com/> works fine,
however.

~~~
pclark
gross. thanks i'll fix it.

------
joshdotsmith
Great idea, as is this growth hacker marketplace. Question, though: in your
showcase/marketplace, will you be able to show how much of an impact said
growth hacker or tactic has had in the past?

~~~
pclark
yes. absolutely. i want to turn growth into something that is reproducible,
and early tests show that you can reproduce what works for one business, for
another, assuming you have the data to create boundaries. (a high level
learning for example is that we've learnt sending emails multiples of 7 days
after a user signs up, provides superior conversions than multiples of 6 or
8.)

wouldn't it be ridiculously awesome if you wanted to hire a copywriter, and
you saw their before and after stats on their work? talk is talk, but data is
data.

advertising/adwords is something where results increase as you spend more
money, and i want to do the same with application growth. or something.

~~~
joshdotsmith
Yes, I've wanted something just like this for awhile. I even bought the domain
tactical.ly with the aim of building something like it. I just wouldn't have
had the data to back up whether specific tactics would work or not. Obviously
your plan is to use your platform to back up their assertions.

------
brianbreslin
great Saas idea. I was toying around with this idea like 9 months ago w/a
friend. obviously we never did anything with it, glad you guys did.

~~~
joshdotsmith
There are a lot of people in this space, and some have now fallen by the
wayside.

You have:

\- Customer.io

\- Intercom.io

\- Mixpanel

\- userfox

\- Pipewise (deadpool)

~~~
pclark
getvero too.

~~~
joshdotsmith
Yep, and others I'm sure I've forgotten or never discovered.

------
uvince
"This is a limited time offer, we're not Color or anything. But hopefully
it'll whip Hacker News into a frenzy."

I see what you did there.

------
d0m
Making it easy for business to spam customers.. no thanks.

~~~
pclark
making it easy for businesses to tell a story of why your product is valuable
to a user that has explicitly signed up

~~~
d0m
From the landing page:

    
    
      Day 1
      Welcome! ...
      
      Day 4
      Check this feature out... ...
      
      Day 7
      It's been a week: 
      how are we doing? ...
      
      Day 14
      Become a power 
      user like Zach... ...
      
      Day 30
      Your free trial has expired ...
      
      Day 45
      Want to extend your trial?
    

This _is_ spam. Usually, I give my e-mail as a way to identify myself to a
website. I accept that they send me a confirmation e-mail to see if it's a
genuine user. But after that, it's all spam.

~~~
zinssmeister
> "I accept that they send me a confirmation e-mail to see if it's a genuine
> user. But after that, it's all spam." It's ok you feel that way, but not
> everyone thinks like you.

------
thoughtcriminal
How long is this deal going on for? I still gotta get my act together.

~~~
pclark
until we get swamped. few days or a week probably.

